# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Will Microsoft MTA exam 98-364 enable me to get hired?

## Mac29

I'm thinking of studying a program that includes MS SQL Server that should allow me to pass MS's MTA exam 98-364 Database fundamentals. Will this intro certification be enough to get me hired doing anything with SQL? I plan to study for the three exams for MCSA after this first certification. I realize certification alone isn't enough but with other web programming skills I hope to program as well as be a db admin at some point.

If I could find an instructor led votech school like PTEC, for SQL Server I'd relocate for that but so far can't find one. So I'm trying to find out how useful the MTA cert will be. 

Appreciate any feedback from anyone who knows.


Thanks,

Mac

----------

